# Hobby Lobby Sling Enclosures



## miss moxie (Dec 5, 2017)

I did a bit of rehousing today when I found a better option for my tiniest of slings.

From:











To:






















I rehoused my 9 N. chromatus slings, all alive and well, as well as my little bitty Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large. So far I am absolutely loving these little enclosures! I can see inside easily, and the threading of those jars was just horrendous. I'd been looking for alternatives to housing tiny slings because I'm awfully 'extra' and like an aesthetically appealing enclosure no matter what the tarantula size. These are from hobby lobby, a 6 pack of display cases meant for those tiny little matchbox cars. Ventilation holes were added with a soldering iron, as per usual for me. 

I even picked up some cholla wood after seeing it in @ErinM31's cambridgei enclosure. My Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large sling immediately went into one of the holes so I think they like it!

The price of the enclosures is $8.99 per pack of six, which works out to roughly $1.50 a piece. Well worth it in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 9 | Helpful 2


----------



## StampFan (Dec 5, 2017)

It is amazing how expensive these are in Canada compared to what Hobby Lobby is selling them for in the U.S.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 5, 2017)

StampFan said:


> It is amazing how expensive these are in Canada compared to what Hobby Lobby is selling them for in the U.S.


Supply and demand, maybe? Perhaps there aren't many Canadians who feel the need to display matchbox cars?

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ccTroi (Dec 21, 2017)

I recently bought a bunch of these cases in different sizes. I have 4 dozen of the 6-pack cases, but I’m too lazy to drill the holes. Can you do it? For every 5, you can have 1. 
Awesome design! Where did you get the cholla wood? How big are the chromatus slings?


----------



## Ratmosphere (Dec 21, 2017)

Looks amazing! Do they make these in bigger sizes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrTwister (Dec 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GenXtra (Dec 21, 2017)

Thoughts on the 10"x10"x10" basketball case?

*Don't forget to use the 40% off coupon.*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 21, 2017)

ccTroi said:


> I recently bought a bunch of these cases in different sizes. I have 4 dozen of the 6-pack cases, but I’m too lazy to drill the holes. Can you do it? For every 5, you can have 1.
> Awesome design! Where did you get the cholla wood? How big are the chromatus slings?


I used a soldering iron. Took maybe 10 minutes to do 12. I got the cholla wood at hobby lobby as well. The chromatus slings are anywhere from .3" to .5" in size right now.



Ratmosphere said:


> Looks amazing! Do they make these in bigger sizes?


They do. I grabbed two in soft ball size and one for a bigger model car.












The first : https://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-H...eball-Display-Case-with-Plastic-Base/p/108343

The second : https://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-H...9-x-4-3-8-x-4-1-8-Standard-Display-Case/p/901



GenXtra said:


> Thoughts on the 10"x10"x10" basketball case?
> 
> *Don't forget to use the 40% off coupon.*


It would probably be a nice, cheap display enclosure for a smaller T. Like Euathlus, Dolichothele diamantinensis. I wouldn't put anything bigger than 5" in it though. Could make a really interesting small-scorpion communal too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GenXtra (Dec 21, 2017)

I see you're from Gettysburg (I'm in Mechanicsburg), you snag them at the Hanover Hobby Lobby off Rte. 94?


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 21, 2017)

GenXtra said:


> I see you're from Gettysburg (I'm in Mechanicsburg), you snag them at the Hanover Hobby Lobby off Rte. 94?


Yup, the one in that strip mall area with Target and Petsmart.


----------



## GenXtra (Dec 21, 2017)

I stopped there once for some model rocket stuff before heading over to Lincoln for a race.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Dec 21, 2017)

GenXtra said:


> Thoughts on the 10"x10"x10" basketball case?
> 
> *Don't forget to use the 40% off coupon.*


I actually just bought one today.  With the coupon it was just under $15 with tax.  It is the exact same dimensions as the premade Dalle Craft enclosure that I am using for a gbb that costs $35.

I’m going to try to add a latch and hinge and of course air holes.  If figure its worth the $15 risk to try once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs (Dec 23, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I did a bit of rehousing today when I found a better option for my tiniest of slings.
> 
> From:
> 
> ...


Those enclosures look awesome! I'll have to swing by my local hobby shop and pick some up.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Dec 23, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> I actually just bought one today.  With the coupon it was just under $15 with tax.  It is the exact same dimensions as the premade Dalle Craft enclosure that I am using for a gbb that costs $35.
> 
> I’m going to try to add a latch and hinge and of course air holes.  If figure its worth the $15 risk to try once.


I haven’t modified it at all yet but I don’t like it as much as I’d hoped.  The cases have a flat bottom and beveled edges everywhere else.  On the smaller cases it isn’t too pronounced and looks okay.  On the big 10” cube the bevels are larger and when you turn it over so the opening is on the top it looks kind of funny to me.  I’m being kind of picky but I’m not a huge fan of the way it looks.  I’m sure it will function as well as any of the others.

Unfortunately Hobby Lobby doesn’t carry the ones without the bevels and the cheapest ones I’ve seen are $30 at other places that don’t have a 40% off coupon.  At that price I’d rather buy the $35 Dalle Craft that is premade.

Pictures for reference.  Picture one is upside down for top access.  Picture two is right side up as manufacturer intended so you can see the bevel.


----------



## Garth Vader (Dec 23, 2017)

I have all my Ts in these containers except my Avic, that is in an Amac box. I use a drill with a teeny bit to drill the holes. For my largest T (about 4") I set up the lid with a latch but not for the rest of them. The lids are actually a bit hard to open so I don't worry about them getting out. 

Once all the Ts grow up and need big enclosures, well, not sure what I will put them in. 
Here is one of the little baseball boxes. This is for one of my GBB slings.


----------



## StampFan (Dec 23, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> I have all my Ts in these containers except my Avic, that is in an Amac box. I use a drill with a teeny bit to drill the holes. For my largest T (about 4") I set up the lid with a latch but not for the rest of them. The lids are actually a bit hard to open so I don't worry about them getting out.
> 
> Once all the Ts grow up and need big enclosures, well, not sure what I will put them in.
> Here is one of the little baseball boxes. This is for one of my GBB slings.
> ...


If you like these why not just upgrade to the basketball cubes or football rectangles?


----------



## Garth Vader (Dec 23, 2017)

StampFan said:


> If you like these why not just upgrade to the basketball cubes or football rectangles?


I have the football one for my 4" G pulchripes. My guess is that she will get a bit too big for it eventually. I did have her in the basketball one but it seemed a bit small for her. I will use those when I can!
Eventually my A anax and P auratus will be too big for those, I think.


----------



## StampFan (Dec 23, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> I have the football one for my 4" G pulchripes. My guess is that she will get a bit too big for it eventually. I did have her in the basketball one but it seemed a bit small for her. I will use those when I can!
> Eventually my A anax and P auratus will be too big for those, I think.


I've seen some basketball cubes as 10X10X10, and some as 12X12X12.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Dec 23, 2017)

StampFan said:


> I've seen some basketball cubes as 10X10X10, and some as 12X12X12.


Yes and that seems fine for some sizes. I have also seen the cubes in thise two sizes. Once a T is 5" or more it will be too small, IMO. 

I have a while to figure it out. The A anax grows so slowly and the others are just tiny slings right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Dec 31, 2017)

@miss moxie, I drove by a Hobby Lobby yesterday and had to go in because I thought of this thread. I got some enclosures for my GBBs!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Jan 2, 2018)

Ratmosphere said:


> @miss moxie, I drove by a Hobby Lobby yesterday and had to go in because I thought of this thread. I got some enclosures for my GBBs!
> 
> View attachment 261914
> 
> ...


Those look awesome! Currently I breed 11 species of isopods, but reading these forums are making me want to get into some T’s also! What would be a good starter species? Preferably something easy to keep and possibly breed at some point. Any info and tips you have for a newbie would be great, I hope to get my first T in the next week or so (if I find a good source). Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 2, 2018)

LittleOddIsopod said:


> Those look awesome! Currently I breed 11 species of isopods, but reading these forums are making me want to get into some T’s also! What would be a good starter species? Preferably something easy to keep and possibly breed at some point. Any info and tips you have for a newbie would be great, I hope to get my first T in the next week or so (if I find a good source). Thanks!


I will always reccomend _Caribena versicolor_ as a great starter tarantula. I love them out of any tarantula ever. Make sure to give them plenty of cross ventilation with a water dish at the bottom. Some say you can keep the substrate dry with a water dish but I like to keep it semi damp with a water dish. Here’s a quick guide on how to set up an enclosure for a sling.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/caribena-versicolor-how-to-create-an-enclosure-for-slings.295457/


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Jan 2, 2018)

Ratmosphere said:


> I will always reccomend _Caribena versicolor_ as a great starter tarantula. I love them out of any tarantula ever. Make sure to give them plenty of cross ventilation with a water dish at the bottom. Some say you can keep the substrate dry with a water dish but I like to keep it semi damp with a water dish. Here’s a quick guide on how to set up an enclosure for a sling.
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/caribena-versicolor-how-to-create-an-enclosure-for-slings.295457/


Thank you!


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 2, 2018)

No problem! This is just my opinion though. Others may recommend something totally different that you may like more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Jan 4, 2018)

LittleOddIsopod said:


> Those look awesome! Currently I breed 11 species of isopods, but reading these forums are making me want to get into some T’s also! What would be a good starter species? Preferably something easy to keep and possibly breed at some point. Any info and tips you have for a newbie would be great, I hope to get my first T in the next week or so (if I find a good source). Thanks!


This thread should help you out 
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/beginner-hobbiest-looking-for-a-starter-t.302641/


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Jan 4, 2018)

Mirandarachnid said:


> This thread should help you out
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/beginner-hobbiest-looking-for-a-starter-t.302641/


Thanks!


----------



## Tia B (Feb 8, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> I used a soldering iron. Took maybe 10 minutes to do 12. I got the cholla wood at hobby lobby as well. The chromatus slings are anywhere from .3" to .5" in size right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to you and this thread, I bought a soldering iron and have been poking holes in everything. Now I'm planning a trip to Hobby Lobby. You arachnoboards people with your great ideas and pictures are always making me spend money .  

*cough cough* Also looking at you @PanzoN88

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 8, 2018)

Tia B said:


> Thanks to you and this thread, I bought a soldering iron and have been poking holes in everything.


I used to use a needle/pin heated over a candle-flame to poke holes into my enclosures at first. It took FOREVER. The soldering iron is my best friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnR (Feb 8, 2018)

Posted it from another thread and thought of sharing my arboreal prototypes using Hobby Lobby display cases...













C. versicolor enclosure prototype












Mostly half of the casing I bought for my enclosure builds are from there, other half is from The Container Store's AMAC boxes...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Valexander (Nov 2, 2019)

miss moxie said:


> I did a bit of rehousing today when I found a better option for my tiniest of slings.
> 
> From:
> 
> ...


----------



## Valexander (Nov 2, 2019)

These water dishes are the cutest!!


----------



## Stronok (Nov 21, 2019)

GenXtra said:


> Thoughts on the 10"x10"x10" basketball case?
> 
> *Don't forget to use the 40% off coupon.*


I use one for my Lividus female and it’s awesome


----------



## Frogdaddy (Nov 24, 2019)

I went to Hobby Lobby yesterday because of this thread and I couldn't find anything. No Amac boxes at all. No toy car diaplay cases. All they had were baseball and football cases, but the kind with the black plastic bottom. I guess I could replace that with a DIY lid. I was disappointed on my trip. Going tomorrow to check out a different location. 
I wish I had a Container store in the area, but here in the armpit of the free world (Birmingham, AL) there is nothing like that and it gets expensive to have EVERYTHING shipped to you.


----------



## Stronok (Nov 24, 2019)

Frogdaddy said:


> I went to Hobby Lobby yesterday because of this thread and I couldn't find anything. No Amac boxes at all. No toy car diaplay cases. All they had were baseball and football cases, but the kind with the black plastic bottom. I guess I could replace that with a DIY lid. I was disappointed on my trip. Going tomorrow to check out a different location.
> I wish I had a Container store in the area, but here in the armpit of the free world (Birmingham, AL) there is nothing like that and it gets expensive to have EVERYTHING shipped to you.


you can still order online and get the 40% off...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stronok (Nov 24, 2019)

Frogdaddy said:


> I went to Hobby Lobby yesterday because of this thread and I couldn't find anything. No Amac boxes at all. No toy car diaplay cases. All they had were baseball and football cases, but the kind with the black plastic bottom. I guess I could replace that with a DIY lid. I was disappointed on my trip. Going tomorrow to check out a different location.
> I wish I had a Container store in the area, but here in the armpit of the free world (Birmingham, AL) there is nothing like that and it gets expensive to have EVERYTHING shipped to you.


Also never seen amac there


----------



## donniedark0 (Nov 24, 2019)

I love these enclosures so much. When I first discovered them a year ago I went crazy and bought a ton of them lol. They look so good and they are super affordable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mulegirl (Jan 7, 2020)

Frogdaddy said:


> I went to Hobby Lobby yesterday because of this thread and I couldn't find anything. No Amac boxes at all. No toy car diaplay cases. All they had were baseball and football cases, but the kind with the black plastic bottom. I guess I could replace that with a DIY lid. I was disappointed on my trip. Going tomorrow to check out a different location.
> I wish I had a Container store in the area, but here in the armpit of the free world (Birmingham, AL) there is nothing like that and it gets expensive to have EVERYTHING shipped to you.


 I had trouble finding them too. They are in the model car aisle and look like they contain a model car kit but they are actually display boxes. Just look closely. At my store, they were closer to the bottom and closer to the end of the aisle. They don't carry the amac boxes.


----------

